# HAPPY BIRTHDAY **********!!(sun 25th)



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE!!!*    
*have a really lovely day, hope you get spoilt, you deserve it!!

lots of love
kj x*


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Happy Birthday Sunshine, hope you have a fabulous day


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUNNY
HAVE A FAB DAY
LOTS OF LOVE
KELLY​


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Have a great day!

Kate xx​


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Happy Birthday Julie 

Donna xxx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

I hope you have a great birthday are you going anywhere nice love nicky xx.


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## Sair (May 26, 2004)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE!  HOPE YOU HAVE A FAB DAY AND ARE SPOILED ROTTEN!

        

With loads of love

Sarah xxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Happy Birthday Special Girl !!!

    

       

Have a wonderful day... you deserve it !! xxxx    

Love me xxxx

ps isn't it Lee's b'day too ??


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY JULIE !! *  

 Wishing you a happy day and beyond to only good things  
     

        

Love H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Better late than never   

Happy Birthday Julie

Looby xx​


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Happy Birthday Julie for yesterday

Lots of love

Katherine, Richard and Megan
xxxx​


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hope you had a wonderful birthday Julie  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------

